# us collection



## itradehilton (Aug 24, 2013)

Doing research and wanted to know can someone post the names and locations of the resorts in the US Collection.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 24, 2013)

The DRI FAQ thread has that info

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64609


----------



## Michael1991 (Aug 28, 2013)

The below list is taken from the Public Offering Statement for DRI US Collection (dated 1 June 2011).  The fields are separated by a semi-colon. Column 4 is the number of units at the resort in the collection. Column 5 is * (A Diamond Managed Resort) or + (A Club Affiliated Resort)
==========================================
London Bridge Resort;Lake Havasu ;AZ;12 ;+
Scottsdale Links Resort ;Scottsdale ;AZ;224;*
Scottsdale Villa Mirage ;Scottsdale ;AZ;78;*
Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort ;Sedona ;AZ;94;*
Sedona Springs Resort ;Sedona ;AZ;8 ;+
Sedona Summit ;Sedona ;AZ;172;*
Villas at Poco Diablo ;Sedona ;AZ;6 ;+
Villas of Sedona ;Sedona ;AZ;8 ;+
Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort ;Lake Tahoe ;CA;37;*
Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake ;Lake Tahoe;CA;2 ;+
Tahoe Beach and Ski Club ;Lake Tahoe;CA;2 ;+
Palm Canyon Resort & Spa ;Palm Springs;CA;2 ;+
Desert Isle of Palm Springs ;Palm Springs;CA ;1 ;+
Riviera Beach Resort & Spa I ;Capistrano Beach;CA;2 ;+
Riviera Beach Resort & Spa II ;Capistrano Beach;CA;3 ;+
Riviera Shores Resort ;Capistrano Beach;CA;1 ;+
Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club ;Ramona;CA;2 ;+
San Luis Bay Inn ;Avila Beach ;CA;23 ;+
Cypress Pointe I Resort ;Orlando ;FL;55 ;+
Cypress Pointe Grande Villas ;Orlando ;FL;141;*
Daytona Beach Regency ;Daytona Beach ;FL;50;*
Grand Beach Resort I ;Orlando ;FL;78;*
Grand Beach Resort II ;Orlando ;FL;18;*
Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf ;Orlando;FL;1;*
Polynesian Isles I ;Kissimmee ;FL ;3;*
Polynesian Isles II ;Kissimmee ;FL ;1;*
Polynesian Isles III ;Kissimmee ;FL ;2;*
Polynesian Isles IV ;Kissimmee ;FL ;10;*
Suites at Fall Creek ;Branson ;MO ;141;*
Desert Paradise Resort ;Las Vegas ;NV;141;*
Polo Towers Villas ;Las Vegas ;NV ;2;*
Polo Towers Suites ;Las Vegas ;NV;96;*
Ridge Pointe Tahoe ;Lake Tahoe ;NV;94 ;+
Villas de Santa Fe ;Santa Fe ;NM;48;*
Island Links Resort ;Hilton Head ;SC;18 ;+
Dunes Village Resort ;Myrtle Beach;SC;1 ;+
Bent Creek Golf Village ;Gatlinburg ;TN;36;*
Greensprings Vacation Resort ;Williamsburg ;VA;67;*
Historic Powhatan Resort ;Williamsburg ;VA;211;*
Flamingo Beach Club and Villas ;Phillipsburg;St. Maarten;141;*
Royal Palm Beach Resort ;Phillipsburg;St. Maarten;55;*


----------

